# You guys seen this widebody kit for a3?



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Just saw this first time. Not cheap, but it's different. A3 on steroids.  The price tag is around 5300 USD.  


















http://www.ebay.de/itm/DD-CUSTOMS-D...997994513?pt=DE_Autoteile&hash=item2a24523811 

-Mici-


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks too much like a Subaru STI


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

for that type of cash I would rather do RS3 oem kit


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

True. Add hood scoop and it is very STI'ish. For 1/4th of the price, I would consider a bit. Actually for that 1/4 price I might have gone with it when I was in need of left front wing, new hood, bumper, headlights etc. Could look pretty angry with my green color.  

-Mici-


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

I want that exhaust.


----------



## tab1138 (Feb 27, 2010)

perfect!!!! This exactly what the A3 ( reminds me of the S4 b5 avant ) needs. This car is probably the worst handling car Audi has produced. But yet, Increasing the width to the front tires helps in the Corning department. Unfortunately, the car's design suffers. This is the thing about Audi they have such great ideas that many companies are copying, but they're such great pussies or should I say VW is. This car should have came out looking like the pictures with kit. Possibly an Rs3. But like usual, the US gets the shaft ( R32 no 4 doors no stick, S4 b5 but no Rs4, Golf R no DSG automatic ).


----------



## AUDI EH3 (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

But if you do, a rambling stream of consciousness rant for your first post in the forum is the way to do it. :thumbup:


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks pretty hawt, but ouch on the price!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JaxACR said:


> Looks pretty hawt, but ouch on the price!


You don't wanna know the price of the oem RS3 body panels then. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Some days I just feel like I'm being trolled.

I don't like this kit from any angle but the side is where it fails miserably. The wheel well lines are completely off especially with it lowered.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Some days I just feel like I'm being trolled.
> 
> I don't like this kit from any angle but the side is where it fails miserably. The wheel well lines are completely off especially with it lowered.


Some days you are... and wow yeah that is brutal. 

I ideally would love to do box fender wide body - would be a ton of money and work since it would all have to be custom...


----------

